
Show HN: JuvMed, Health as a Basic Human Right - mariushn
https://www.juvmed.com/
======
mariushn
Hello fellow hackers,

I started this project wanting to work on something more meaningful, like some
others express on HN from time to time. Any feedback appreciated, especially
in which direction to continue to provide health-related benefits to you.

Thanks!

